# Atheros AR9565  wireless for FreeBSD!



## teo (Apr 27, 2019)

Good morning!

Exist  this a driver for FreeBSD?


----------



## k.jacker (Apr 27, 2019)

You can find out yourself by reading the Hardware Notes for Release 11.2 or 12.0.
Study the driver descriptions for every driver and then consult the driver's manpage for more in depth information about supported chipsets.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2019)

I like to look at the general Wikidev page.


			https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCWB335
		

Lookup your module and look at what driver it uses. ath10k is not supported. ath9k it will work.

I am using a AR95xx module for my APU2 WAP. A Mikrotik module.


> ath0: <Atheros AR9580> mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c1ffff at device 0.0 on pci4


----------



## teo (Apr 27, 2019)

k.jacker said:


> You can find out yourself by reading the Hardware Notes for Release 11.2 or 12.0.
> Study the driver descriptions for every driver and then consult the driver's manpage for more in depth information about supported chipsets.





			
				I lPhishfry said:
			
		

> I like to look at the general Wikidev page.
> 
> 
> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCWB335
> ...




The links do not inform anything, the windows system restricts the pages of those links.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2019)

OK well small backrounder here:
In FreeBSD base is driver for ath9k. This is Linux name for it. Our driver tracks the same.

So your module is right on the cusp of the not supported ath10k. We don't have ath10k yet.
The AR95xx series is the last supported by FreeBSD.
I cannot say definitively your module is supported because of the "x" you used in describing the module.
But the AR9565 uses ath9k so you are probably OK. It is in the AR956x range.
I have only used AR9580 module so I cannot personally vouch for AR956x support.


----------



## teo (May 1, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> OK well small backrounder here:
> In FreeBSD base is driver for ath9k. This is Linux name for it. Our driver tracks the same.
> 
> So your module is right on the cusp of the not supported ath10k. We don't have ath10k yet.
> ...


The description of the "x" is as indicated  the driver information.


----------



## teo (Sep 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if this Atheros AR9565 driver is already working for FreeBSD?


----------

